# Damn servpro



## Joeypipes 23 (Feb 2, 2011)

So servpro demolished some damaged sheetrock, flooring from a water leak due to a defective water heater from apt above. They proceed to disconnect kitchen sink, cabinets etc they find hot water speedy valve for d/w doesn't hold so there solution was to tie a black garbage bag around it and leave it leaking....well eventually bag filled, swelled caught a screw stuck on a stud, punctured and leaked below LOL thank God below was already ripped out due to the damage....friggin morons I swear


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

Well, at least they have the resources to dry it up.


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

I worked with servpro when my house burn't I GC'ed the job myself and that p'ed them off! I only let them tke care of my contents! The insurance adjustor felt it necessary to have the guy from servepro look over my shoulder when the job started. So the guy from servpro shows up unannounced as I am tearing the house all to pieces and begins telling me that I am in way over my head and should hire a restoration contractor to do the work for me. He then tells me that even the plumbing is different in fire restoration and I should even sub that out. I politely told him to get to work helping or get the  out.

The Ins. co. released the money on June 26 and on Sep. 1st I moved back in. Half of the house was tore all the way to the ground and foundation rebuilt. The other half was gutted and the only part left was the walls and floor, even the trusses were replaced. My uncle, father in law and myself did all but the roof, electric and insulation, doing after work and on weekends!

When it was over I was offered a job GC'ing for servpro. LOL they didn't want to pay enough.


----------



## Joeypipes 23 (Feb 2, 2011)

ChrisConnor said:


> Well, at least they have the resources to dry it up.


Exactly what I told my customer


----------



## piper1 (Dec 16, 2011)

like it never even happen. trash bags lmao


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Joeypipes 23 said:


> So servpro demolished some damaged sheetrock, flooring from a water leak due to a defective water heater from apt above. They proceed to disconnect kitchen sink, cabinets etc they find hot water speedy valve for d/w doesn't hold so there solution was to tie a black garbage bag around it and leave it leaking....well eventually bag filled, swelled caught a screw stuck on a stud, punctured and leaked below LOL thank God below was already ripped out due to the damage....friggin morons I swear


 That's one of the 'restorataion' company...


----------



## Joeypipes 23 (Feb 2, 2011)

piper1 said:


> like it never even happen. trash bags lmao


I couldn't figure it out man they didn't say **** to the owner who's out of town...they must of thought the garbage bags would swallow the water


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

By the way, isn't Servpro part of Service Master?


----------



## piper1 (Dec 16, 2011)

Joeypipes 23 said:


> I couldn't figure it out man they didn't say **** to the owner who's out of town...they must of thought the garbage bags would swallow the water


 two hours later. and it's still funny


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

deerslayer said:


> He then tells me that even the plumbing is different in fire restoration and I should even sub that out.


:blink::no:


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

rjbphd said:


> By the way, isn't Servpro part of Service Master?


No, ServiceMaster owns a different franchise company with light yellow trucks called "ServiceMaster Clean" ServiceMaster also owns AHS.


----------



## socalplmr1 (May 27, 2012)

In this area of Southern California there seems to be more restoration companies than plumbers....they are on every corner now...hanging out at the supply houses...etc.


----------



## Joeypipes 23 (Feb 2, 2011)

socalplmr1 said:


> In this area of Southern California there seems to be more restoration companies than plumbers....they are on every corner now...hanging out at the supply houses...etc.


Its disgusting there basically organized handy hacks


----------



## victoryplbaz (May 19, 2012)

had one chase me to my house. Came running up to me as i was going in my garage. I turned and was about to hit him when he told me who he was. I told him next time you might want to honk or say something. Someone runing up to another person could get you shot. LOL!!!


----------



## HOMER (Jun 5, 2011)

socalplmr1 said:


> In this area of Southern California there seems to be more restoration companies than plumbers....they are on every corner now...hanging out at the supply houses...etc.



the last trade show I attended (LONG BEACH)was "overpopulated" with restoration and cleanup companies....they do hire some cute ladies to pimp their service


----------



## RealCraftsMan (Dec 27, 2011)

Handed a ref out to them and they got the job....we were in the next room cutting out the old galv we repalced. The manager was in there telling the home owner they needed to fire us and his friend would do the work way cheaper, my boss had him fired in about 30 minutes. Two guys showed up and they canned him on the spot.


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

piper1 said:


> two hours later. and it's still funny


4 hours later and it's still funny I have to use that line.


----------

